# Canon 6D review with lots of images and tests



## dswatson83 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is the 6D Review. This one is loaded with samples to so you can see for yourself how it does.
http://www.learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/91-canon-6d-review


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 3, 2013)

The conclusion about sums up my view of the 6D, great picture quality without the complexity of the 5DIII


----------



## PoulStaugaard (Jan 3, 2013)

Ken Rockwell likes it a lot better: http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/6d.htm
He has me pretty much convinced.


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 4, 2013)

PoulStaugaard said:


> Ken Rockwell likes it a lot better: http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/6d.htm
> He has me pretty much convinced.


Really? Ken Rockwell?
Also, he says to buy the 5D3 and that it is worth the price difference. And of course he won't criticize the lack of some features or af points on the 6D, he doesn't use 90% of them anyway and states that the 5D3 AF system is overly complex...most photographers think that the 5D3 AF is a dream come true.


----------



## emag (Jan 4, 2013)

My $.02

5D3 is 'better'...but not worth the price difference for a non-pro unless the price is not an issue to you.

6D image quality (outside of DR issues) is outstanding. That's kinda what it's all about. For wide DR images, shoot bracketed.

White balance is a non-issue IMO. Use custom WB or shoot Raw and fix in post. If you don't do any PP, get a P&S.

The 6D is not aimed at professionals or wannabe's, though it may be a suitable backup body for some pro's. YMMV.

To some, an articulating LCD seems.....amateurish. Until you try it for a while. Perhaps this was the tradeoff for wifi. 

Focus points - it still has more autofocus capability than my old Nikon F2 did. If I made a living shooting sports or BsIF I'd go with the 5D3. But I don't and I won't. I can afford but not justify it, the price difference goes to glass.

My feeling is that the 6D was aimed at the higher end amateur market. More precisely, those who are already Canon DSLR owners, and frankly I think Canon hit the mark.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 4, 2013)

PoulStaugaard said:


> Ken Rockwell likes it a lot better: http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/6d.htm
> He has me pretty much convinced.




yeah well.... :




emag said:


> Focus points - it still has more autofocus capability than my old Nikon F2 did. If I made a living shooting sports or BsIF I'd go with the 5D3. But I don't and I won't. I can afford but not justify it, the price difference goes to glass.



i have read a few reviews who praise the center AF for it´s low light focusing.... but also said the other AF points are pretty useless in dim light.

another big minus.. all AF pioints are clumped together in the center.

so in the end the 6D seems to be a 1 AF point camera.... nothing i would buy in 2013 for 2000 euro. :-X


----------



## x-vision (Jan 4, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> so in the end the 6D seems to be a 1 AF point camera.... nothing i would buy in 2013 for 2000 euro. :-X



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## x-vision (Jan 4, 2013)

dswatson83 said:


> Here is the 6D Review. This one is loaded with samples to so you can see for yourself how it does.
> http://www.learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/91-canon-6d-review


Kudos to the reviewers for being honest. 
Here is an excerpt from their conclusion, which I completely agree with:


_... it was as if Canon was intentionally disabling features and including others to make this camera not step on the toes of any other camera available. As a result, it almost felt like this concoction of features from a variety of other cameras rather than a camera built with a specific user and a specific purpose. _

Overall, the 6D is more of a _don't-switch-to-Nikon_ camera or a _buy-the-5DIII_ camera than a camera that holds on its own.


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 7, 2013)

It is unfortunate that the 6D feels like it was designed in a board room and not by engineers trying to bring the best tech possible to a $2000 camera based on the needs of photographers using $2000 cameras. Fortunately for Canon, Nikon continues to struggle when it comes to video and the D600 was a pain to use for video giving the 6D an edge. Though Nikon is still killing canon in dynamic range, especially in the shadows. I'm having a difficult time recommending the 6D to anyone who shoots primarily photos unless they NEED wifii. And even then...


----------

